# Swapped CableCard, and it just worked!



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

12 hours ago I pulled the CableCard out of a dead TiVo HD, put it into a new Bolt, and somehow the card just started working. I did not call Comcast for pairing to the new device. Think it's going to fail at some point, at the most inconvenient time possible?

This is an eight year-old multistream card. I had to re-pair it to the HD six years ago after upgrading the hard disk in that one, so it's not like it's a magic card or anything. But this time, no pairing! As many of you know all too well, calling Comcast often causes more problems than it solves...maybe I should just wait and see what happens.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Check it tomorrow. Sometimes a headend changes. The items to check are near the end of TiVo box Diagnostics. Check VCT ID (non-zero), and Channel List Received (Yes). Good luck.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

I've been running a card in my Bolt which was pulled from a Roamio, which had been pulled from a Premier with no with re-pairing for about 3 years now.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Do you have access to all of the premium channels to which you are subscribed and does On-Demand work?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

You certainly won't get premium channels or VOD without a paired card. The card is activated already so you should get the basic channels no problem. This is true with most cable companies. I still would have the card paired. In general it only takes a few minutes over the phone.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank you all for your replies! In the end, I had to make the call. We have Comcast Digital Preferred, with no premium channels like HBO, and I had to flip through a lot of Preferred channels looking for a problem. But based on your responses I persevered, and finally found two that brought up the screen telling me to call my cable provider: AMC HD and MGM HD. 

So, I called the Comcast CableCARD hotline: 1-877-405-2298. This evening that took me to two cheerful reps in the Philippines (who could not proceed without the last four digits of my SSN...don't get me started on that). One of them had never even heard of a Bolt. The first rep was apparently not in the right department, even though I did press "2" for help pairing a card. I was on hold for several minutes, mostly in silence, while being transferred. But the second rep seemed competent, and successfully un-paired the card from the old TiVo, then paired it to the new TiVo. AMC HD and MGM HD are now working. 

Relatively painless this time, and our other TiVos are still working too (knock-on-wood). Thank you again for your support and encouragement.


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

I took the card out of my Roamio and put it into my new Bolt when it came and within a half hour all my channels that are in my cable plan worked fine, the only thing that would not work were the HBO channels. I called the comcast cablecard number the next day and within 15 minutes I also was getting all of HBO.


----------



## tneison (Jul 15, 2012)

I do have to admit, that Xfinity cablecard support is much improved from prior years. I just bought a new Bolt, and it only took probably 15 minutes and the tech support was very friendly. My onDemand took almost a day to work, but now it does.


----------

